# MKIV Supra EV conversion



## RyanC (Jan 28, 2021)

And a few shots introducing the Supra to its new power plant.


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

Wow I love supras this is going to be an awesome conversion.


----------



## evdatsun (Feb 1, 2021)

Definitely following this one. From the looks of the R34, and I think its an NSX you have great taste in cars and this one looks like it will be no slouch.


----------



## ev-swap (Jan 31, 2020)

Awesome build ... subscribed


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

So you fit the entire 100kwh tesla pack in there? I'd love to see how you did that since I'm trying to figure out where best to fit 10 modules in my Ford Escape conversion.

This thing is going to be fast as hell though with the tesla drive unit.


----------



## RyanC (Jan 28, 2021)

reiderM said:


> So you fit the entire 100kwh tesla pack in there? I'd love to see how you did that since I'm trying to figure out where best to fit 10 modules in my Ford Escape conversion.
> 
> This thing is going to be fast as hell though with the tesla drive unit.


Battery packs are not in yet but I'm currently mocking the boxes up out of 1/8' plywood. Looks like there will be 10 under the hood, 4 where the rear seats use to be, and 2 in the hatch.


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

This looks sick  gonna rip
Wheel track wise how does the tesla motor unit line up with original Supra rear wheels?
Gonna go a little wide body maybe?


----------



## RyanC (Jan 28, 2021)

electric_skids said:


> This looks sick  gonna rip
> Wheel track wise how does the tesla motor unit line up with original Supra rear wheels?
> Gonna go a little wide body maybe?


Yes the Tesla subframe is significantly wider than the supra's. I went back and forth about using the Supra subframe and trying to fit the tesla motor in that and order custom axels but it was too much fabrication for my skills as all the control arm mounts would need to be redone. The downside to using the Tesla subframe is having to cut the front subframe mounting points on the supra chassis, and having to widebody the car. 
These pictures show the Tesla subframe vs the Supra, and how far the wheels stick out now with the Tesla subframe mocked up.


----------

